

Business plan competiton - prize = meet Mike Moritz + $15K in free services - bkayton

Pitch 2009: Napkin Startup Competition <i></i><i></i><i></i><p>Grand Prize: Meeting with Michael Moritz of Sequoia<p>Deadline: April 10, 2009<p>Do you have the world's next big idea? Here's your chance to PITCH.  Michael Moritz (Sequoia) is listening! Put it on a paper napkin!<p>Women 2.0's third-annual Startup Competition will provide your alpha, beta, or prototype-stage startup with exposure to early stage investors. Our judging panel includes investors and experienced startup executives who will provide valuable written feedback on your business.<p>NOTE: *only ONE of the founding members needs to be female to qualify.<p>HUNDREDS of submissions will receive valuable feedback from the judging panel of investors and experienced startup executives.<p>FIVE startups will be chosen to pitch live on Pitch Night: May 7th, 2009.<p>ONE winning startup gets a meeting with legendary investor Michael Moritz from Sequoia Capital in addition to $15K of free office space,legal services, marketing support, PR support, and more - everything you need to win with your new idea.<p>Entering the competition is easy. Just fill out information about your startup online, record a 2-minute video pitch, and snail mail us a cocktail napkin with your business plan scribbled on it. Deadline to submit your startup is April 10th, 2009 (firm deadline) -time to get started!<p>Are you in? http://pitch.women2.org &#60;http://pitch.women2.org/&#62;
======
numair
Hey, you get to meet with the guy who, out of paranoia to "protect his
investment," hired a private investigator to stalk Sean Parker (as founder/CEO
of Plaxo), and then spread nasty gossip about him throughout the Valley when
Parker "crossed" him! And nearly ruined Parker's life / ability to do anything
in SV, if it weren't for (the utterly brilliant) Peter Thiel! Yeah, let's get
in bed with THAT guy! Because, you know, when times are tough (read: right
now), he'll TOTALLY be there for us!

------
trevelyan
Those guys should be calling me, not the other way around.

